# freshwater croc tank



## trigs_86 (Feb 3, 2011)

he is a year and a half freshwater crocodile jus built a new tank its 9ftx2x2 thinking of selling him as i would like 2 juvenille merton monitors and would put them in this set up and dont have any more room but its still just a thought,,thanks for looking


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 3, 2011)

How much did the setup set you back?


----------



## dozerman (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow, great tank!!! Ive never kept crocs but i keep Mertens and thoroughly recomend them. What kind of filtration system do you use?


----------



## Jungles (Feb 3, 2011)

I like the set up mate


----------



## dneti (Feb 3, 2011)

mate thats a cracker of a tank!


----------



## trigs_86 (Feb 3, 2011)

i silicone the tank togeather and made the fake rock wall,stand and lid so it was alot cheaper cost around 1100 but i had the lights and filter..i use a 1500 l/h canaster filter cheapy of ebay does the job tho..thanks guys


----------



## ericrs (Feb 3, 2011)

how old/long untill you thing the guy would outgrow this setup?
love the tank too see myself building something like that one day


----------



## python_dan89 (Feb 3, 2011)

awesome, nice freshie too


----------



## trigs_86 (Feb 5, 2011)

probly for a year maybe 2 then he will have to go in a shed haha


----------



## Crocodylus78 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thats an awesome setup for a freshie mate!! How big is he?


----------



## Jason (Feb 5, 2011)

very jealous... i would give most of my collection for a croc. its crap you cant keep them in NSW.


----------



## trigs_86 (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks mate he is about 550mm...


----------



## python_dan89 (Feb 5, 2011)

trigs thats awesome where abouts are you from? Im also intrested in these beautiful creatures want one just need more room maybe a little more exp lol.. 

Have you go any other pics you could throw up for us? 

Cheers, Dan


----------



## trigs_86 (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks i am from victoria mate yer i find some more to put up..haha yer ya need a bit of room for them


----------

